# Lemond 2005 Croix de Fer and Filmore pricing



## paulieb00 (Aug 25, 2004)

Can anybody tell me the pricing on the 2005 croix de fer and filmore?

thanks,
Paul


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

paulieb00 said:


> Can anybody tell me the pricing on the 2005 croix de fer and filmore?
> 
> thanks,
> Paul


MSRP on the Criox is $1200, Filmore is $1000

Russ


----------

